# What is this stuff taking over my lawn .....?



## Jonken (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Jonken (Apr 21, 2016)

It seems to be thriving in the shade and that's is where this stuff is the most dense


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

May be wild violets...................


----------



## Jonken (Apr 21, 2016)

Well I haven't seen any flowers on this stuff yet


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Kind of resembles a variety of penny wort.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Hard to say, it looks a lot like violets, but it could also be gotu kola or pennywort. What's your climate like? That might help narrow it down.


----------



## Jonken (Apr 21, 2016)

North Texas it's hot we have had a lot of rain this year been pretty humid


----------



## Jonken (Apr 21, 2016)

I found out what it is it's called Dichondra or poniesfoot


----------



## Jonken (Apr 21, 2016)

http://www.foragingtexas.com/2007/05/ponys-foot.html?m=1


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

That stuff is all over the shadey parts of my yard. Good to know it's useful.


----------

